# Sweet rubs



## Twolf (Jan 6, 2021)

I need a sweet rib rub no heat at all. I’m talking candy sweet please.


----------



## luvcatchingbass (Jan 6, 2021)

To purchase or make your own? If you want to make your own and are starting out I have done will using Meatheads Memphis Dust Recipe and adjusting it to the flavors we like.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 6, 2021)

Not much help most all I use has some heat. Like said above try making your own. You will have to watch your temps high temps and sugar will burn.

Warren


----------



## Texas Cookin' (Jan 6, 2021)

I usually go sweet with heat but I bet if you leave out the cayenne and ground black pepper just about any rub recipe that involves dark brown sugar will get you on the path you are looking at. Just my .02.


----------



## Gecko10 (Jan 6, 2021)

I use Jeff's Sweet Rub and leave out the cayenne.


----------



## thirdeye (Jan 6, 2021)

Generally speaking... BBQ rubs have a balance of salt and sugar, then a pepper component, a paprika or chile powder addition,  and several signature spices to make them unique.  So, if you look at a recipe and for example it is 50:50 salt:sugar, and you want a sweet rub, just change the ratio so it's 40:60, or higher. It's the 'unique' part that makes manufactured rubs sell.  

HERE is a good article and a starter recipe you might want to check out.   And regarding sugar, dark brown and light brown have different depths of flavor.  Maple sugar or turbinado (sugar in the raw) have slightly different flavors too.  And good ol' white sugar is an option. Play with it.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 7, 2021)

Thanks for the like Justin it is appreciated.

Warren


----------



## phatbac (Jan 8, 2021)

Heath Riles has a line of very sweet rubs (Apple, Peach, Cherry) you can buy them off Malcolm Reed's HowtoBBQRight or off amazon. they are fantastic rib rubs!

Happy Smoking,
phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## Jersey Jimbo (Mar 16, 2021)

you can find a lot of rub recipes on line.  Use them as a starting point.  Powdered honey, dark brown sugar,  light brown sugar, sugar in the raw and regular sugar all will add sweetness.  If you don't want heat stay away from cayenne pepper, and use pepper sparingly.  Make small batch and add or subtract the different seasoning from there.  and you will find just what the family enjoys.


----------

